# Bites When Awakened



## Gretta (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi! We have a 9Y/0 female Vizsla who is quite sweet natured when awake. If she gets startled when sleeping, she wakes up with a yelp and bites. Since moving in with my SO a year ago, she has bitten me twice. The first time on the hand when I touched her, which got badly infected and required treatment. This time I unknowingly startled her when I leaned over to pick up a cup on the coffee table and she bit my leg. The bite broke the skin and it is bruised up pretty good, luckily I had sweat pants on!

My question is, is this a common trait in the breed? I have read of one other Vizsla with the same behavior problem. Also, does anyone know if their anything that can be done to curb her from this behavior? Because of her age I'd guess no, but I'm scared of being bitten again, or that she will bite somebody else or our cats. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------

